# New Silver Fern Visa



## Jock in Paddyland

Hi folks, first time poster here. Was wondering if anyone had more infon of these new visas to be released in April? Basic questions are; are they a good idea (in practice), roughly how long will an app take, any idea of cost?
Basically, myself and my partner (and young baby) are seriously considering immigrating to NZ, and are looking into all possible entry methods. I would potentially qualify for this visa based on myself holding a higher degree (doctorate).
Have als seen previous posts regarding the job/visa first conundrum. Would it be normal (and acceptable) to simply apply for vacant positions without first declaring to the employer that a visa would be required?
Many thanks in advance for responses.
J


----------



## topcat83

Jock in Paddyland said:


> Hi folks, first time poster here. Was wondering if anyone had more infon of these new visas to be released in April? Basic questions are; are they a good idea (in practice), roughly how long will an app take, any idea of cost?
> Basically, myself and my partner (and young baby) are seriously considering immigrating to NZ, and are looking into all possible entry methods. I would potentially qualify for this visa based on myself holding a higher degree (doctorate).
> Have als seen previous posts regarding the job/visa first conundrum. Would it be normal (and acceptable) to simply apply for vacant positions without first declaring to the employer that a visa would be required?
> Many thanks in advance for responses.
> J


My first response was 'What new visa?' So I went and looked it up!

And I can't find anything obvious on the Immigration NZ website either. So can you let us in on the secret and point us to a website that will tell us more??

With regards your question about applying to employers without telling them - they've cottoned on to this one! One of the very first questions they ask is what is your residence/work status - i.e. you have to make a statement that you are legally allowed to work in NZ before they'll even read your CV. 

Hence the Catch 22!


----------



## topcat83

Ah! Found it! Beehive - Silver Fern visa to target talented graduates

Sounds very interesting..... (I'm way too old for it )


----------



## royanu

Wow! Looks pretty good. I fall in the age category (although at the higher end of the spectrum!)


----------



## kevin04

My Girlfriend and I seriously considering applying for this visa, but our issue if you require working experience as well? She's recently just finished her Masters Degree in Food Science.

Jock, I've read that the online application process starts on the 27th of April. I don't know if it's a first come first served basis and if there is to be more Visa's issues after the first period.


----------



## kevin04

Good luck to anyone who got one. They went online at 10am NZ time - and the 300 were all gone by 1030.


----------



## topcat83

kevin04 said:


> Good luck to anyone who got one. They went online at 10am NZ time - and the 300 were all gone by 1030.


Wow - that was quick! Were you one of the 300?


----------



## kevin04

Out of luck, topcat. We went online yesterday am (UK time) and had a message saying that they'd all been snapped up by 10.30.


----------



## naziaf

I got into the top 300  Now arranging all my docs to be submitted to my branch. Wish me luck!


----------



## topcat83

naziaf said:


> I got into the top 300  Now arranging all my docs to be submitted to my branch. Wish me luck!


Well done - good luck:clap2:


----------



## woaita

naziaf said:


> I got into the top 300  Now arranging all my docs to be submitted to my branch. Wish me luck!


Hi Naziaf, wonder if U still remember when U apply this online, were U required to attach all the requested documentation at the same time? Or U r given a period to prepare those? 

I'm asking this bcoz I'm planning to apply in this year (which is just a mth fr now) but I've yet to sit for the IELTS test.

Thks,


----------



## naziaf

woaita said:


> Hi Naziaf, wonder if U still remember when U apply this online, were U required to attach all the requested documentation at the same time? Or U r given a period to prepare those?
> 
> I'm asking this bcoz I'm planning to apply in this year (which is just a mth fr now) but I've yet to sit for the IELTS test.
> 
> Thks,


Hi woaita,

You won't be required to attach the supporting docs online. In the online application form, they just ask simple Yes or No questions based on the requirements. After you've paid using credit card at the end of the online application form, they'll send you an email detailing the docs required and where to send them to.

Good luck!


----------



## woaita

naziaf said:


> Hi woaita,
> 
> You won't be required to attach the supporting docs online. In the online application form, they just ask simple Yes or No questions based on the requirements. After you've paid using credit card at the end of the online application form, they'll send you an email detailing the docs required and where to send them to.
> 
> Good luck!


OIC, is there any timeframe for the submission?
Thks.


----------



## naziaf

woaita said:


> OIC, is there any timeframe for the submission?
> Thks.


Yup (I meant to include that in my previous post). You have 3 months to submit your documents. So plan your travel accordingly (the earlier you submit your docs, the earlier you'll need to arrive in NZ)


----------



## woaita

naziaf said:


> Yup (I meant to include that in my previous post). You have 3 months to submit your documents. So plan your travel accordingly (the earlier you submit your docs, the earlier you'll need to arrive in NZ)


Great! otherwise I would have to miss tis golden opportunity. What's the damage for this whole application process? 

Which part in NZ are U living now? 

Hey, really appreciate the information U are sharing here.


----------



## naziaf

woaita said:


> Great! otherwise I would have to miss tis golden opportunity. What's the damage for this whole application process?
> 
> Which part in NZ are U living now?
> 
> Hey, really appreciate the information U are sharing here.


Damages:
Application fee: NZ$200
Medical exam: Varies (mine was RM245)
FedEx'd docs to Singapore: RM30
FedEx'd passport to Singapore (I sent mine separately): RM30
Return courier for passport: S$20
Certifying copies of original docs: about RM20
Cert of good conduct: about RM25 (including return courier)

That's all I can remember right now. Cheers!


----------



## woaita

naziaf said:


> Damages:
> Application fee: NZ$200
> Medical exam: Varies (mine was RM245)
> FedEx'd docs to Singapore: RM30
> FedEx'd passport to Singapore (I sent mine separately): RM30
> Return courier for passport: S$20
> Certifying copies of original docs: about RM20
> Cert of good conduct: about RM25 (including return courier)
> 
> That's all I can remember right now. Cheers!


Thks for all these. Hope I can b the lucky one! 
TC!


----------



## topcat83

Jock in Paddyland said:


> Hi folks, first time poster here. Was wondering if anyone had more infon of these new visas to be released in April? Basic questions are; are they a good idea (in practice), roughly how long will an app take, any idea of cost?
> Basically, myself and my partner (and young baby) are seriously considering immigrating to NZ, and are looking into all possible entry methods. I would potentially qualify for this visa based on myself holding a higher degree (doctorate).
> Have als seen previous posts regarding the job/visa first conundrum. Would it be normal (and acceptable) to simply apply for vacant positions without first declaring to the employer that a visa would be required?
> Many thanks in advance for responses.
> J


Hi Jock - welcome to the Forum.
I think you'll find the first question that will be asked by a potential employer is what your visa status is! It will be best to be honest up front and tell them what your intentions are. 

Here is the link to the Silver Fern Visa page on Silver Fern visas - I think most of the current details are for last years applicants, but I doubt if they'll change radically. But be quick when they come up - they go fast!


----------



## mamun_khl

hello expat guys ...do i need to register in the NZ immigration website before 29 April and fill up the details ? when i attempt to register "Apply for Silver Fern Job Search visa" option is disabled. when can I register for applying silver fern? Do i need to fill up credit card details when applying?


BR, mamun


----------



## escapedtonz

mamun_khl said:


> hello expat guys ...do i need to register in the NZ immigration website before 29 April and fill up the details ? when i attempt to register "Apply for Silver Fern Job Search visa" option is disabled. when can I register for applying silver fern? Do i need to fill up credit card details when applying?
> 
> 
> BR, mamun


Yes you will need to register for online services on the Immigration NZ website. 

You will see that the "Apply for Silver Fern Job Search Visa" is disabled, I expect because the facility is only reset on the 27th April each year.

The online portal for actual applications of the 2013 Silver Fern Visa's opens on the 29th April at 1000 NZ time.

I expect in that 2 day window, everyone is able to register and complete/save as many of their details as they can in readiness for the online portal opening and yes you must enter credit card details as part of the application process.

For up to date confirmation - send an online query to Immigration NZ via the website.

Regards,


----------

